# dimming lights with plants



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I was thinking of diming my lights with paper or by butting tinfoil under it and poking holes in it.
then I thought it might be bad for the plants, will enough light still get through to my plants so they will grow?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

how about dimming the light with some surface plants like water letuce?

just an idea :nod:


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> how about dimming the light with some surface plants like water letuce?
> 
> just an idea :nod:


 thats a good idea :nod: once my onion plants get big they should do they trick, but until then will the tinfoil with holes poked in it be ok?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

tinfoil should be ok








i just wrapped electrical tape in a close spiral around mine.








the onion plants will eventually do the trick.
I've got some floating plants called Amazon frogbit that seem to do well in my setup. maybe worth giving a try


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

just to be sure it wont effect the growth of my plants? just thinking it might not let enough light through to them


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I think its probably better to have a little too much light than too little :nod: 
Your p's will get used to the light whereas your plants will probably die with out it


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thought that might happen, I guess he will have to get used to it


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Lonald said:


> thought that might happen, I guess he will have to get used to it


 And I'm sure he will.








Mine was skitish as hell for quite a while, now he's game as anything (except lobster :laugh: )


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

i´ve some "Lemna Gibba" (Wasserpest, entengruetze) on my surface, easy to handle


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I've got some Limnobium laevigatum (Amazon frogbit) in my setup which seems to just continue to multiply








I think it looks good cos the roots are quite long and hang in the water. Would be a good plant for a breeding setup as the fry can hide in the roots


----------

